# amp installement



## njserf (Jan 29, 2005)

the original bose system was removed(thank god), so the speakers in the door in the hatch were replaced along with the head unit,, im not looking to get subs but a little more powere out of the speakers i have now,, so im gonna get a 4 channel amp for the 2 speakers in the door and 2 in the back, how hard is it to install this? if i bought just the amp what kind of wiring would i need to buy? where would i hide it? info would be great, thanks!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Maybe you should ask in the audio equipment section.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

If your that clueless to the install, you might want to just let somone install if for you :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

you'll need:

amp kit (power wire, ground wire, remote wire, fuse ..sometimes it even comes with RCAs)

speaker wire ( to run those wires from each speaker to the amp)
RCAs (if they didn't come with the amp kit. You'll need those to hook up your HU to the AMP)

Thats pretty much it for the wiring. All that is left is to wire it all up.
It's not as hard as it seems.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

You could go to cardomain and search for audio setup pictures for your car (btw I love that car) and decide which is the best place to install your amp. You'll prolly want to run all your wires thru your door thresholds. I didn't install any wires in a Z before but I'm sure I can find a way from the dash to the trunk if I needed to install an amp.


----------

